
Ask HN: If mercury wasn't toxic would it be incredibly useful? - kylebenzle
Mercury switches, mercury hydraulics, mercury vapor lamps...
What else would liquid metal be incredibly useful for?
======
chonker
Mercury is incredibly heavy so it could be a useful substance for pumpable
mass

------
ksherlock
Measuring temperature and air pressure.

